# List of Fish for Planted tank



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

There are lots of fish that can go into your tank, especially since it is so large. There are so many possibilities.

What are you looking for? schools? You should definitely get a school of cories for the bottom.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

community fish, no cichlids (aside from discus)


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

This sounds like a landscape type scape fish swim over rather than a jungle scape fish would be swimming though. I think smaller fish would be more effective. Definitely a big school of corys, they will love swimming through the sags. I would keep to the sort of size fish for the mid water school. Maybe one of the blue eyed rainbows? Not too small but in better scale than something like the large rainbows or congo tetras.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

My personal favorites are Rummy nose tetras/Hemigrammus rhodostomus, and Harlequin Rasboras/Trigonostigma heteromorpha. There are so many nice fish to choose from!

Make a list of what you would like to have. But, make sure they are compatible with each other! Drs. Foster and Smith's website has a compatible list to help you with this. Or just research the fish you want to try and find this answer.
And if you're not sure, just ask. 

Can any other members recommend a compatibility list to go by?


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Harlequin Rasboras, Sterbi corys, Marbled Hatchets ...all good sized schools and a mess of Amanos is where I would start. Big tank, big possibilities :hihi:


----------



## the4x4hoss (Sep 5, 2011)

My 135gal houses 8 corys, 5 otos, 10 serape tetras, 9 tiger barbs, 9 harlequin rasboras and there is still plenty of room for fish. With a large tank you have a lot of possibilities.

You should definitely have a good cleaning crew: corys, otos, snails, shrimp. (many species to choose from for all but the otos.)

And anything else that appeals to you.

Tiger Barbs nip fins of slow moving fish but stick to their selves in schools of 8 or more.
Rasboras are peaceful schooling fish.
Most tetras(neon, cardinal, rummynose, etc.) are peaceful and school beautifully.
Cloud Minnows, Danios, Rainbowfish, German Rams, Gouramis, Hatchets are all good choices IMO.


----------

